# Blue Moon



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Blue Moon Belgian White - Belgian Style Wheat Ale....just bought some..Is anybody familiar with this? Please recommend a stogie to compliment the ale..Thanks


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

This is by far my favorite domestically brewed beer. It F'n rocks. Discovered it six years ago while I was skiing at Big Sky MT on spring break. Brought two cases home with me. Had to wait another four years before Coors started delivering it to the East side of the state.

As for a cigar to go with it - the fuller bodied cigars don't mix real well with it. Try a lighter bodied cigar. If you have one, a Macanudo Gold goes good with it.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

As mentioned by glovepuppy, this is brewed and bottled by Coors, and is not a microbrew, just in case anybody was wondering. For a mass produced beer, I agree that it is a very nice, refreshing brew.

I would think a Butera or Perdomo Reserve Champagne would compliment it well. Bothe mild and creamy.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Moglman said:


> As mentioned by glovepuppy, this is brewed and bottled by Coors, and is not a microbrew, just in case anybody was wondering. For a mass produced beer, I agree that it is a very nice, refreshing brew.
> 
> I would think a Butera or Perdomo Reserve Champagne  would compliment it well. Bothe mild and creamy.


that is a good suggestion, also the Casa torano's do well.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Iam visiting here in Florida and have seen it at Wal-mart. I was not sure if I would like it. I love Hogarden (sp?) so was unsure of this...Now I must try it.

T


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Recently tried this stuff -- very refreshing. Goes well with a Cusano 18.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> Iam visiting here in Florida and have seen it at Wal-mart. I was not sure if I would like it. I love Hogarden (sp?) so was unsure of this...Now I must try it.T


If you like Hoegarden, then you should like Blue Moon. Its a really nice beer to enjoy in the summer heat. Put a coupld of slices of orange in it. hmm tasty!


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I tried this for the first time the weekend before last when my wife and I were visiting her sister in Chicago. P.F. Changs had it on tap and I decided to try it. I was very impressed and have bought a six pack since I have been home.

I agree that a fuller bodied cigar would not match up well with this beer. I like Altbier's suggestion of Casa Torano. Hmm, I have some of them in the humi and a Blue Moon in the beer fridge, I guess I know what I will be doing tonight.


----------

